# Childminding in rented house



## snowhite (8 Jan 2010)

Renting a council si cottage with the hope tof buying it this yr.. I am currently employed however my hours have been cut to 20 hours pper week..

I have been thinking about starting a childminding business from my 'home'. as a childminder the regulations state that you can only mind 3 - 5 children.. 

I rang the local authority earlier for advice and she told me NO!!!
I can 'casually mind 1 - 2 children', they would not object to that but they would not allow for me to run a 'childminding business' from the house....

is this normal practise....


----------



## mathepac (8 Jan 2010)

snowhite said:


> ... is this normal practise....


This is perfectly normal.


----------



## snowhite (8 Jan 2010)

:'( must get my thinking cap on again then....

tell me this... if i rented a small 1/2 bedroom house for childminding does the same apply???


----------



## mathepac (8 Jan 2010)

Yes.
There's a bunch of threads on AAM about running commercial activities in rented residential properties, do a search.

The main issues are, insurance, rates, planning permission, change of use, landlord's permission etc.


----------



## Hillsalt (8 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> The main issues are, insurance, rates, planning permission, change of use, landlord's permission etc.



You took the words right out of my mouth. 

Plus parking, residents associations, health & safety, taxation, registration, facilities etc

...but I think *insurance* is the big one.


----------



## Setanta12 (9 Jan 2010)

I have to interject here;

There is a very valid reason for only minding one or two kids as opposed to 5-6, namely the tax-relief offered ofr childminding in a person's home. Okay there are some hurdles to jump but certainly I think its worth investigating.

(Unfortunately its rather late tonight for me to research the appropriate sections but one or two kids can be minded tax-free up to (I think) e10,000 a year tax-free!)(Which can be very rewarding for a stay-at-home-mum!)


----------

